

We need a new word for "Open" - tlrobinson
http://www.eflorenzano.com/blog/post/we-need-new-word-open/

======
plesn
I agree open has become newspeak and we have to be more precise:

\- _published_ : you can use it to get some data and it is documented

\- _transparent_ or _reversible_ : you can get your data back

\- _interoperable_ : you can implement the API on your own and interoperate
with other users/servers

------
ZeroGravitas
You don't need a word, you need a phrase with a complex published definition
like _Open Source_ or _Free Range Egg_ , and you need a social movement to
back it up, or else people will muddy the waters with phrases like _Shared
Source_ or _Barn Fresh Egg_.

You can see this failure clearly with the attempt in 2003 to define "Open
Standard" as a standard with no royalty payments. Many governments adopted
this definition but they all wrote their own definition and there was no
single definition for people to point to and now Apple fans and others with a
vested interest have corrupted it to the point that it is meaningless.

Note this applies to made up words like REST web services too.

------
nailer
I think an acronym (in the true sense, ie something pronounceable) would be
best.

As a start, how about FADES?

* Full API Data - all data is available over the API, with no restriction on what you can do with it.

* Equal Status - the companies own servers use the same API as their partners, with no hidden APIs. It is possible to host the API yourself.

And RADES:

* Reversable API Data - everything you've submitted but no more. No restriction on what you can do with it.

* Equal Status - as above.

(further ideas or enhancements welcome)

------
joubert
English is not a _regulated_ language. It is very fluid; words change meaning
over time via cultural shifts, or more deceptively for political reasons. We
can also ascribe a particular defined meaning to a word within the context of
a specific discussion to get everyone on the same page.

------
d3vvnull
Like any other word or phrase, 'open' or 'open API' is going to have a meaning
based on the context in which it is used. Open has a certain marketing cachet
that generally says anyone can use it and they can use it just about
everywhere (usually for free or at nominal cost). To give it meaning, you must
further qualify it by what it does. That gives it context. Without context
it's just hype.

------
j_baker
English is very context sensitive. That's probably a good thing. If we had to
come up with a distinct word for every distinct idea, our language would be
even more bloated and obtuse than it already is. I'll grant that the author
has a point, but if you accept the idea, then we also need to come up with new
words for "freedom", "justice", and I'm sure hundreds if not thousands of
others.

------
coderdude
Good to hear this being said by more people. That word has been stretched and
pulled in every direction people can think of, and I'm sure there are other
companies out there working to redefine the word as well. It almost seems like
the word 'open' is being used like the word 'free' (in the sense that you
don't spend your money to use it).

------
Aegean
An Open API means what it is. A programming interface that is open. What the
API does or does not is a separate matter.

